# Dan Wesson 45 acp pointman.... parts



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I have one of these and really like it. It is a 1911 style 45acp and the rear sight decides to come off. I Have had a time trying to find parts for this. Does anyone else out there have one too? and know where to get parts?
The elevation screw broke and has the type of head with a spring and pin in it to index the rear sight itself. I ordered what I thought was the right part thru numrich but the screw did not fit. The catalog only showed the Dan wesson revolver for parts. The rear sight looks the same BUT it is different. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 722.222 (Jan 5, 2004)

Try this link http://www.cz-usa.com/products_dan_wesson.php?m=1
or email [email protected]


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

been there done that. I cannot find a sight that looks like what I have on any of htere guns and "genny must not be checking her e-mail....... :evil: 
I was hoping someone would have what I do and know exactly what kind of sight it had by name since there is none on it.


----------

